# Change of the topline in standard of German Shepherd



## Jennifer_GSD (Nov 22, 2010)

In FSI magazine I find this:

_AMENDMENTS IN THE STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG (APPROVAL OF THE LONG-HAIR VARIETY - WITH UNDERCOATAND AMENDMENT IN THE SHAPE OF THE TOP LINE)
...
The amendment about the top
line was accepted._

What will happend with the topline of GSD? What kind of change will occur with the standard?
Shall we have a new ideal, looks like working dog of GSD?

Info here, page 20
http://www.fci.be/uploaded_files/FCI_3_10.pdf


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jennifer_GSD said:


> In FSI magazine I find this:
> 
> _AMENDMENTS IN THE STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG (APPROVAL OF THE LONG-HAIR VARIETY - WITH UNDERCOATAND AMENDMENT IN THE SHAPE OF THE TOP LINE)
> ...
> ...


What is the amendment to the top line?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> What is the amendment to the top line?


Tried to read the pdf file but it's in German. Does anyone know?


----------



## Jennifer_GSD (Nov 22, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Tried to read the pdf file but it's in German. Does anyone know?


In the 1 column on page 20 it available in English. I copy the full text, this is all that was there.

_AMENDMENTS IN THE
STANDARD OF THE
GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG
(APPROVAL OF THE LONG-HAIR
VARIETY - WITH UNDERCOATAND
AMENDMENT IN THE SHAPE
OF THE TOP LINE)
The General Committee informs
that, further to the
VDH’s request from January
1st, 2011, as relayed to the
Committee by the FCI Standards
and Scientific Commission:
- the long-hair variety (with
undercoat) is approved,
- each variety has its own
CACIB,
- no cross between both varieties
is allowed.
The amendment about the top
line was accepted._


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

But what WAS the amendment of the top line?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

But it was accepted! What else do you need to know?oke:


----------



## Jennifer_GSD (Nov 22, 2010)

Catu said:


> But it was accepted! What else do you need to know?oke:


Topline will return to the old style?
Like this?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jennifer_GSD said:


> Topline will return to the old style?
> Like this?


Well, all I have to say is thank god if that is the amendment. About time.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Nobody knows... I was only teasing Justine


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't know if that picture is interesting, but it sure is correct.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Catu said:


> I was only teasing Justine


 
You're eviiiilll! Yes, I knew you were kidding


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Mystery of mysteries... where is the top line headed now?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait, what? I still don't get what was amended? Is the standard being amended because there are going to be a lot of angry show line people if that's the case. Maybe working lines will become the new show lines?? I think i'm confusing myself here.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I find it interesting to say the least that they would amend something and not even include what the amendment is. It's like saying We're changing the legal age of majority
and not releasing anything else(when? where? Who is effected? Grandfathering?) 

Anyways, I know I will be watching and trying to figure out just what they are saying.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I assume from the FCI reference that this is a change only to their standard and not the AKC std.? At least not yet anyway?


----------

